# Fragestellungen an der Abschlussprüfung



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2005)

Hab bald Mechatronikerabschlussprüfung und erstelle gerade ein kleines Projekt dafür und es handelt sich um eine Aussortieranlage mit zwei Kolben die über ne Logo gesteuert werden(Bauteilerfassung über induktive und kapzitive Näherungsschalter).An der Prüfung werden mir zu dem Projekt Fragen gestellt .Habt ihr ne Vorstellung was man da gefragt wird??


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
Sicherheit, Not-Aus, Nutzen dieser Anlage, warum eine LOGO! ? Erweiterbar?


----------



## Rayk (27 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
immer die 5 Sicherheitsregeln, Funktion der induktiven und kapzitiven Näherungsschalter, wenn eine LOGO mit Transistorausgänegen benutzt wird: Schutz vor Selbstinduktionsspannung bei induktiven Lasten (Ventil) --> Diode oder Varistor,
Inbetriebnahmeprotokoll (das sollte aber schon in der Dokumentation enthalten sein)....
MfG Rayk


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2005)

Brauche ich einen Not aus wenn die Kolben eine Kraft von 30 kg ausüben und die Ventile mit 24 Volt angesteuert werden??
Unter welchen umständen brauche ich einen Not -Aus???
Mein System  ist Unabhängig von dem Anderen Produktionssystem(nicht gekoppelt) und dient auch nur als Test -lienie.benötige ich einen NOT AUS??


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
wenn sich dort irgend etwas bewegt, entstehen Gefahren, z.B. irgend jemand klemmt sich den Finger unter dem Kolben ein, und kann sich selbst nicht befreien...............
Und noch ein plödes Beispiel: das Netzgerät für die 24V bekommt Schluß nach 230V, wie schaltest Du das dann weg?
Kannst ja deine Maschine mal näher beschreiben.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2005)

Hab ja ein Netzschalter eingebaut und das Gehäuse ist aus Kunstoff!!!
Ja es besteht eine Gefahr das man sich  einklemmen kann aber es gibt doch soviele maschinen die irgendiwe eine Gefahr darstellen und keien Notaus haben
Und wie müsste ich den Not-Aus schalten ?? Es besteht einklemmungsgefahr wenn der Kolben ausgefahren ist und wenn er eingefahren ist. Das der kolben stehen bleibt wenn man den Not-aus drückt geht ja nicht wegen der Pressluft (Muß ich nun ein Schutzgitter darüber bauen oder was denkt ihr den?? )
Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
das ist schlecht zu beantworten, mann muß sich alle möglichen (und umöglichen Situationen vorstellen) und Gegenmaßnahmen treffen. Ist bei Dir noch ein Bandantrib mit im Spiel? kann jemand mit der Kleidung darein gezogen werden usw., deshalb sind manche Maschinen mit einem Käfig umgeben, sobald der Käfig oder Teile davon entfernt werden schaltet die Maschine ab.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2005)

Hab ein ähnliches Problem!!
Gibt es den eine Regel wann ein Not-Aus vorgeschrieben ist?


----------



## lefrog (28 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Bezüglich Pneumatikzylinder mit einklemmgefahr in eingefahrener und ausgefahrener Stellung... als Option benutzen wir bei uns dann Ventile, die in einer Stellung alles abschalten (5/3 Wege, Zentrum geschloßen). Das bedeutet, dass der Zylinder - je nach Anwendung - in etwa in der aktuellen Position zum stehen kommt... es kommt aber auf die Aplikation an, ob das machbar, möglich und/oder sinnvoll ist...

Ein Not-Aus ist nach meiner Meinung an allen elektrischen Anlagen und Maschinen zu empfehlen - selbst wenn keine Bewegung vorhanden ist... In den einfachsten Fällen übernimmt dann der rot-gelbe Hauptschalter die Not-Aus Funktion.

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## M_o_t (29 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

wir haben einen spezial Fall da wurde der Druck an den Zylinder soweit gedrosselt das dann davon ausgegangen werde kann das kein Verletzungsrisiko besteht.

Gruß

M_o_t


----------



## old_willi (29 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ob es einen Not-Aus gibt oder noch mehr wie z.B. Schutzbereiche mit verriegelten Türen, Bumper. Lichtvorhänge usw. sagt einem direkt oder indirekt die Gefahrenanalyse und Risikobewertung.
Wenn der Errichter einer Steuerung sich darüber hinwegsetzt bzw. sie vom Betreiber der Anlage nicht anfordert handelt er grob fahrlässig.
Nur wenn es keine (ohne Wekzeug) zugänglichen bewegten Teile in einer Anlage gibt kann er darauf verzichten.
Mal mit "gefahrenanalyse" googeln und man wird mit Informationen erschlagen.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Heinz (29 Juli 2005)

@oldwilly
geauso ist es.

Gefahrenanalyse sollte am besten mit dem Betreiber / Maschinenbau etc. gemacht werden.


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2005)

Mechatroniker schrieb:
			
		

> Hab bald Mechatronikerabschlussprüfung und erstelle gerade ein kleines Projekt dafür und es handelt sich um eine Aussortieranlage mit zwei Kolben die über ne Logo gesteuert werden(Bauteilerfassung über induktive und kapzitive Näherungsschalter).An der Prüfung werden mir zu dem Projekt Fragen gestellt .Habt ihr ne Vorstellung was man da gefragt wird??


Mach dir wegen der Abschlussprüfung keine Gedanken. Die Dokumentation über dein Projekt sollte vollständig, ordentlich und strukturiert sein, das gibt schon die hälfte der Punkte. Wegen deinem Projekt musst du dir erstmal üerlegen ob es eine "Maschine" oder ein "Apparat" sein soll, da wird Sicherheitstechnisch ganz unterschiedlich bewertet.
Bei dem Fachgespräch werden nur projektbezogene Fragen zu deinem betrieblichen Auftrag gestellt, die aber eine gewisse Grundkenntnis von Mechanik, Elektrik, Steuerungstechnik etc. voraussetzen.
Wenn du dein projekt selbst gemacht hats, also es nicht vom netten Kollegen zusammenbauen lässt und weißt was du getan hast, hast du die Prüfung auf jeden Fall bestanden.
ich habe es mir viel schlimmer vorgestellt, aber nach 20 min. bin ich mit 97 Punkten rausmarschiert.


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

Worin besteht der sicherheitstechnische Unterschied zwischen einer "Maschine" und ein "Apparat" .Hab davon noch nie was gehört !! Ihr ???

Um Antworten bin ich sehr dankbar

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

Der Hauptunterschied liegt in der sicherheitstechnischen Prüfung.
Eine Maschine ist eine ortsfeste Anlage die u.A. nach VDE0113 gefertigt und geprüft erden muß z.B. ein CNC-Bearbeitungszentrum.
Ein Apparat hingegen ist eine Anlage, die im Betrieb von einem Ort an den anderen bewegt werden kann, also eine kleinere Anlage auf Rollen, die mit einem Stecker angeschlossen wird undz.B. auf rollen steht, oder auch eine Handbohrmaschine. Apparate müssen nach DIN VDE 502 geprüft werden.


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

Wo find ich den die DIN VDE 502


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

Weißt du ob ich die DIN VDE 502 Vorschriften irgenwo aus dem Internet bekomme oder wo ich die sonst her bekomme!!!!


----------



## knabi (16 September 2005)

VDE-Vorschriften kannst Du grundsätzlich nur käuflich erwerben (wenn Du genügend Kleingeld hast). In Fachbüchern und Tabellenbüchern gibt es nur Auszüge.


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

Daniell schrieb:
			
		

> Wo find ich den die DIN VDE 502


Die Teile der VDE, die für die Abschlussprüfung relevant sind bekommst du bei deinem Lehrer, oder sind im Ingenieurbüro eines jeden gut sortierten Maschinenbaubetriebes zu erhalten :lol:


----------

